# Over cleaned new tank,HIGH nitrites/nitrates..HELP!!



## soulsurf72 (Dec 5, 2012)

I have tried every product people have suggested to correct this accident....nothing is bringing it down!!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Try doing frequent, daily water changes with dechlorinated tap water to reduce them.

What is your filtration? Hopefully you didn't also clean it at the same time.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Do large and frequent water changes. I would do up to 50%/day until parameters improve.


----------



## soulsurf72 (Dec 5, 2012)

Yep.....like a dumbass I listened to others and rinsed filter catridges slightly in tank water and changed 10-15% water!! UGH!! Then everything went from all good to nitrites and nitrates out the roof....all fish but one are eating and swimming still....have tries NITE OUT II and also put CYCLE in....nothing is bringing them down!


----------



## soulsurf72 (Dec 5, 2012)

I have two 350 marineland filters w/ bio wheels in a 55 gal tank....live sand....water is about 81-82


----------



## soulsurf72 (Dec 5, 2012)

I know now not to do water changes once a week now but instead just once a month now for awhile...and not to get into sand too much also....but at this point what can I do to help the situation??!!


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

50% water changes every day until the nitrites get back down to zero, suck the excess food, and detrius off the top of the sand.


----------



## soulsurf72 (Dec 5, 2012)

But doesnt taking out that muchg water at this point just take all the good bacteria out of the tank even further?!


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Nah, bacteria resides in the substrate and in the filter mainly, there is some in the water, but most adheres itself to the substrate. The nitrates and nitrites and ammonia on the other hand are water soluble and floating around in the water, so removing the water and replacing with clean water will dilute the toxins.


----------



## soulsurf72 (Dec 5, 2012)

The ammonia is fine....just other two are crazy.....*** put plenty of bacteria back in....soo just do 50% and add PRIME w/ more bacteria?!


----------



## soulsurf72 (Dec 5, 2012)

The local pet stores keep telling me to not change water but to add bacteria and such and just let it run its course...lol....but none of that is doing anything and mean while my fish are suffering!


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

If your ammonia is fine, it probably shouldn't take long to get your nitrites under control.. Maybe a week or two. Until then, change the water daily as several have recommended. You will always have to monitor your nitrates as normal maintenance. With large wc's, you should be fine until your tank cycles. Then continue with 30-50% wc's weekly or as needed to keep nitrates below 40 ppm (at or below 20 ppm would be even better).


----------



## soulsurf72 (Dec 5, 2012)

So.....I did the water change and added a lil salt back w/ it including PRIME.....to be correct,I am to do the following:
**water changed 10% EVERY day until all is at 0%?
**after water is good just use PRIME and bacteria once a week w/ 10% water change?
**and do I change filter cartridge one a month or what,so many diff opions?!
**and only clean live sand every few months?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Live sand?
Live sand is for reef tanks.


----------



## soulsurf72 (Dec 5, 2012)

Its Cichlid sand....


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

You shouldn't need salt. It is probably going to take water changes much larger than 10% every day to keep your fish safe for the next couple of weeks, and weekly after that. You should not need to add more bacteria after the nitrites disappear, but dechlor (Prime) is always smart.

Cleaning your filtration kinda depends on your setup.

Live sand is technically sand with bacteria, etc. living in/on it, so it isn't just a saltwater thing. The sand does host a small part of the tank's overall biological filtration in a freshwater aquarium. You shouldn't need to add new sand every few months though... I'm not sure where it would go so that it would need replacing. Just start with the sand bed you want to keep, and make sure you swirl it every couple of weeks to ensure gases are not being trapped.


----------



## soulsurf72 (Dec 5, 2012)

So.....a 40-50% water change each day w/ PRIME each day for rest of week or so and then just once a week,got it! THANKS!Its ok to change filter catridges once month right? I have two 350 marineland wispers.....14 small africans.....55 gal.....plenty of water movement also....and after turning sand lil every couple weeks do you let water settle for while before changing water?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Don't change out the cartridges, just rinse them in old tank water, then when they start falling apart replace the cartridges in only one filter, then alternate.


----------



## soulsurf72 (Dec 5, 2012)

UPDATE......its been 5 days w/ 40-50% water change every day and PRIME......still not that much difference in nitrite issue....fish are dying! Does this process take 10 days to two weeks or should I be seeing more change at this point?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

A few causes for the presence of toxic nitrogen compounds are over feeding, over crowding, too few partial water changes, and a non existent or overworked nitrogen cycle. I think your tank has not finished cycling. You need to do maybe 25% water changes twice per day to keep your fish alive.
Better substrate cleaning could also help. Dead fish anywher in the tank?
Test your water. Do water changes. Wait 24 hrs. Test your water. opcorn:


----------



## soulsurf72 (Dec 5, 2012)

No dead fish.....two moori have died,got them out as they were on their last leg...sad....*** already done a 40-50% water change today....do another? And all this occured when I rinsed filter cartridges and cleaned sand too early and at same time.....Im new to all this and was my fault....havent been able to get it back right since! All is fine but the nitrites?!


----------



## soulsurf72 (Dec 5, 2012)

Everything was perfect before all that happened.....


----------



## soulsurf72 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you for all your advice and caring enough to help!


----------



## soulsurf72 (Dec 5, 2012)

Ok....I have done 40-50% water changes every day for a week....added back PRIME,salt,and lil bacteria w/ every change! Only a slight change in Nitrites.....still high!! What to do now?????


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

Keep at it and watch the nitrites. They should start disappearing any time in the next week or so. Do you have any nitrates in the tank at all?


----------



## soulsurf72 (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes....but very lil...they have almost gone to none....and no ammonia....


----------



## Morpheen (Jul 21, 2010)

How long has your tank been set up?

And have you tested your tap water for nitrates?


----------



## soulsurf72 (Dec 5, 2012)

Was already established and doing fine....too much cleaning on same day set it back


----------



## soulsurf72 (Dec 5, 2012)

Although only 2-3 months old in all


----------

